
4% of U.S. Series A Deals Involved Y Combinator Companies in 2016 – Mattermark - merqurio
https://mattermark.com/y-combinator-share-of-series-a/
======
merqurio
How much can an accelerator like YC ease your life as a founder? Isn't it more
difficult to raise a series A when the other yc backed companies are your own
competition (understanding that being yc backed is a kind of quality control)
? Our experience so far in Europe is that the low number of startups have ease
the work of those that are doing their job right, it kind of sucks but they do
not compete so much.

